# ‘Dora The Explorer’ Actress Suspended From High School For Vaping



## Gizmo (18/4/16)

Dora, no vaping!







In case witnessing your favorite Disney characters chain-smoke off shift behind Disneyland didn’t rob you of your childhood innocence, here’s a story to make you lose complete faith. 

Fátima Ptacek, the teenage actress who voices the plucky young adventurer in the popular educational animated series “Dora the Explorer,” was suspended for three days for vaping in a high school bathroom, The Associated Press reports.

The 15-year-old, who started exploring with Dora in 2011, was reportedly caught inhaling caramel-flavored water with a classmate back in December. But Ptacek’s partner in crime (not Boots) was forced to leave the school, prompting her parents to file a lawsuit against Avenues: The World School in Manhattan for the discrepancy in punishment and the damages inflicted for tuition payments and legal fees, according to court filings obtained by the New York Post. 

“The fact that F.P. is a known actress for being the voice of Dora Explorer may have played a role in why she was ultimately not expelled even after the school threatened as much, and M.S. was expelled instead as a scapegoat,” the parents of the girl, identified as M.S., argue in the lawsuit. 

According to the court papers, Ptacek allegedly convinced the younger student to try out a vape pen she had borrowed from a classmate. The parents of M.S. are claiming that their daughter fell victim to peer pressure in an attempt to appear “cool” in front of Ptacek. 

And, in other news, Ed, Edd n Eddy have been implicated in a murder-suicide because nothing is sacred. 

Source: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...school-for-vaping_us_570ea5a9e4b08a2d32b8dda6


----------



## Lord Vetinari (18/4/16)

This was top story on the radio some time last week. Allow me to plant my face in my palm right now. Kids are kids and will be kids #begladitsnotcrack

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## E.T. (19/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> This was top story on the radio some time last week. Allow me to plant my face in my palm right now. Kids are kids and will be kids #begladitsnotcrack



But @Lord Vetinari remember vaping is a lot more dangerous than crack or smoking anything else, they shouldnt have expelled them, they should have given them a pack of cigs to prevent them from vaping " caramel water" and all the shyte contained therein.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (19/4/16)

E.T. said:


> But @Lord Vetinari remember vaping is a lot more dangerous than crack or smoking anything else, they shouldnt have expelled them, they should have given them a pack of cigs to prevent them from vaping " caramel water" and all the shyte contained therein.


It is a proven fact that vapour contains microscopic demon seeds that germinate once they hit the lung causing instant FOMO and CUD and plunges the user into an obscure world of Claptons (we all know he did coke) Cloud Chasers (certainly this is code for inhaling acid) and gods forbid 'bottom feeders' that need a 'squonking'. If this all does not smack of bad morals then I dont know what does.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

